# Protein content in chicken breast



## marky1436114582

How much protein do you guy's calculate is in your chicken breast per 100g.

I seem to see difference's on different label's. One say's 20g another 23g.

Would we just call it 20g of protein per 100g chicken breast cooked or uncooked ?


----------



## suliktribal

marky said:


> How much protein do you guy's calculate is in your chicken breast per 100g.
> 
> I seem to see difference's on different label's. One say's 20g another 23g.
> 
> Would we just call it 20g of protein per 100g chicken breast cooked or uncooked ?


Chicken is much higher in protein, per 100g than that!

It's around 45g per 100g.


----------



## BigDom86

most chicken breast is about 33g per 100g


----------



## suliktribal

I'm dissapointed by our little feathered friends.

We need to get them on a bit of sus and deca for added meat!


----------



## rs007

raw is 20-23ish g per 100g

The amount of protein per 100g goes up when its cooked, as water is lost. How much depends on the method and severity of cooking, I always tend to go by raw weight personally - IE wiegh out my days worth raw, and then I know what I am taking in from chicken that day - then cook it all off and portion it by eye really.

Never seen chicken remotely near 45g per 100g, cooked or not, that would be some sort of super roided to the eyeballs chicken :lol:


----------



## hilly

i always work off 20g per 100g raw. depending the packet u get its anywere from 19-23.


----------



## TH0R

rs007 said:


> raw is 20-23ish g per 100g
> 
> The amount of protein per 100g goes up when its cooked, as water is lost. How much depends on the method and severity of cooking, I always tend to go by raw weight personally - IE wiegh out my days worth raw, and then I know what I am taking in from chicken that day - then cook it all off and portion it by eye really.
> 
> Never seen chicken remotely near 45g per 100g, cooked or not, that would be some sort of super roided to the eyeballs chicken :lol:


I think joe's legs would be 45g per 100g's:lol: ie chicken legs:rolleye:

Only kidding big green guy:innocent:


----------



## suliktribal

rs007 said:


> super roided to the eyeballs chicken :lol:


Let's set the wheels in motion!


----------



## sizar

as hilly said around 19-23 per 100g raw .. when you cooked it water goes out of it .. so that 100g it becomes something like 65-70g cooked weight ..


----------



## hilly

i always aim for 250g any meat in each meal. im pretty gauranteed 50g protein this way. depending on the meal depends on what type of meat to vary fat content etc. easy this way


----------



## TH0R

hilly said:


> i always aim for 250g any meat in each meal. im pretty gauranteed 50g protein this way. depending on the meal depends on what type of meat to vary fat content etc. easy this way


I was having trouble finding an accurate measure for rump steak nutrients.

I've settled on 30g protein 7g fat per 100g grilled, sound about right??

I've now started weighing everything cooked, seems to me it would be more

accurate this way as water etc has gone??


----------



## hilly

tel3563 said:


> I was having trouble finding an accurate measure for rump steak nutrients.
> 
> I've settled on 30g protein 7g fat per 100g grilled, sound about right??
> 
> I've now started weighing everything cooked, seems to me it would be more
> 
> accurate this way as water etc has gone??


i currently way my food cooked mate while dieting however will switch to weighing it uncooked when i stop dieting as is easier.

con gave me this site u may find useful

http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/poultry-products/703/2


----------



## hilly

i like to use this site for raw weight tel

http://www.weightlossresources.co.uk/calories-in-food/beef/Rump-Steak.htm


----------



## sizar

nutrition data is a wicked site mate i use it me self. lots of option too.


----------



## kirkelliott

great links hilly =]


----------



## marky1436114582

So say 100g raw is 23g protein in chicken breast. It is still 23g when cooked even when it weigh's less. All that it has done is lose water. I need a yes or no.


----------



## suliktribal

marky said:


> So say 100g raw is 23g protein in chicken breast. It is still 23g when cooked even when it weigh's less. All that it has done is lose water. I need a yes or no.


If it loses 20g of water it will be 80g. And water contains no protein.

Logic would say YES.


----------



## Dig

marky said:


> So say 100g raw is 23g protein in chicken breast. It is still 23g when cooked even when it weigh's less. All that it has done is lose water. I need a yes or no.


Yes.


----------

